# 1988 Schwinn Project KOM 10 Team Issue



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

Scored this frame this afternoon. One of the local shops is having an inventory reduction sale and the owner cleaned out some of his warehouse (barn). This appears to at lease been partially built, but is about as close to brand new as I can imagine. There is so storage smagma on it, and a couple small surface rust spots from storage, but other than that its pretty minty. Lugs, Prestige, and I dig the paint. Anybody got a 1" threaded fork??:thumbsup:


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

*And the stem*

One more shot and the stem I also found.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Based on the U-brake, maybe 87-88 or so. Nice to find an old bike holed up in the back of a shop.

Pinguwin


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I need that stem for my Ritchey Ascent ! What kind of threaded fork are you looking for? .......LMK


----------



## magnum1b (Sep 16, 2010)

*KOM10 Team Issue find*

I picked up a lightly used KOM10 from a neighbor's Garage sale a few years back. Truly a "barn find". The grips and tires were weathered but other than that it's all original.


----------



## JohnEldon (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry to resurrect the zombie thread, but I have been the very happy owner of a 1988 Project KOM-10 since the mid-1990s.
It is my foul-weather friend, my grocery-getter, my 4th of July parade bike, and all-round fun and versatile machine. The brake system (SunTour RollerCam front, Shimano U-brake rear, Shimano 4-finger motorcycle-style levers, and KoolStop pads all around) is superb, and I converted/updated to transmission to an 8-speed cassette with SunTour XCD derailleurs and thumb shifters. The icing on the cake is that I bought this red-white-and-blue special from a San Diego firefighter.


----------

